# Canned chicken?? Good or bad?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I must confess that we have started a terrible habit!
The other night while I was making lazy girl quesadillas-Brinkley went nuts when I opened the can of white meat chicken!
I put a little on his dry food and he LOVED it! That was the best I have ever seen him eat! He made a happy bowl and did not come up for air!

So I started mixing a little in with his food at every meal. We have been doing this for 3-5 days. One day I tried going back to his kibble with his canned dog food and he would not touch it...morning or night...I finally gave in and gave him some chicken and kibble before bed. I knew he had to be starving, and I couldn't let him go to bed that way.

Anyway, what I am wondering is if this is bad for him? 
Here are the ingredients on the can in order-
chicken breast meat
water
modified food starch
salt
sodium phosphates

I don't know about the starch and phosphates, and I know too much salt is not good, but it is not a major ingredient. I know the safest thing would be to boil him some chicken if he loves it so much...but that is alot of trouble-LOL-I am a very lazy cook. So if the canned won't hurt him...good deal for me. For those that don't buy canned chicken, it is in a 10oz can, and I split it into 4-5 meals. It is mixed with his dry kibble. More kibble than chicken...much more! It says a drained serving of 1/3 cup, which is more than he gets is 15g protein and 310g sodium.
Don't want to keep giving him something that is bad for him.
Thanks for advice.
Traci


----------



## doctorcathy

i've given it to the dogs like 4 times total in the past 6 months. and thats because my mom didnt have time to cook. try boiled chicken and freeze a bunch of it. also add some baby food veggies (not the meat stuff cuz they add onions to that). maybe the baby food w/o chicken and he'll eat it? too much protein can also cause liver damage or something. i hope brinkley likes veggies and fruit


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

No veggies and fruit for him. He spits them out. I have tried apples, green beans, peaches, bananas, corn, potatoes...even french fries. He could care less.

I may try the boiled chicken thing. This morning I went back to the canned dog food+kibble...I will see when I get home if he ate that better today or not.


----------



## doctorcathy

i know sprite is totally totally picky. try Gerbers Garden Harvest or Gerber Sweet Potato. she loves that stuff.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Well since I've been cooking more than I had been, Caesar is also becoming a picky eater. I will cut extra veges and put them on his food in his dish. Well now, he won't eat his food plain. So i have been chopping up a little tomato and mixing it up in his dry food, which causes the dry food to soak up some of the juice. Is this okay to do?


----------



## Maxismom

since day one i have put roasted white chicken pieces in all of maxis food otherwise he wont eat 
and he loves it


----------



## doctorcathy

i read SOMEWHERE that tomatos are bad. but again, its not in the list of poison foods on the animal poison control website. try mashed bananas...that has a little juice. and a few days ago i gave gruffi some kiwi--he loved it. pinapples, oranges, mangos are all fine to give to your little baby. even plain applesauce he might like. whenever i try a new fruit or veggie i search on google like "apples bad for dogs" or "apples dangerous for dogs" "apples poisonous for dogs". stuff like that. 

so i searched "apples poisonous for dogs" and this is what i got:

http://www.starbreezes.com/11/foodsafe.html

I just realized that i like this site. lol.  it has almost all the dangerous food. tomatos is listed. i hope you like that website.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Ceasers Mommy-isn't tomato one of the things that causes tear stains to be worse?

Maxi's Mommy-How do you roast your chicken?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Thanks Doctor Cathy!


----------



## pico's parent

Interesting web site. Thanks for posting it.

I've been giving Pico bits of avocado about once a week.....guess I'll stop that habit. He also gets 3 "peas" of apple with a dot of peanut butter on each in the morning when I'm eating my breakfast of the same. The web site listed apple seeds as toxic, assuming you were giving a dog and entire apple, uncored. So I will continue with his morning apple/peanut butter treat.

He won't eat baby food green beans or sweet potato. Much to my disappointment. I put a little on his dry food and added a "puddle" of each to the plate as well. He ate the dry, tasted the sweet potato puddle but wouldn't touch his green beans. 

AS to the canned chicken, before he was diagnosed with the liver disease, microvascular dysplasia, I had given him a meal of canned chicken because I had run out of his dog food. It made him very sick and he threw up, so I never did that again. His previous owner had made the same mistake but neglected to tell me about it until too late.

Pico is my first dog and he's had to suffer my ignorance and inexperience. Thank goodness I found MO. Even though I am now happily banned from there they were still a huge support for me in those first 2 years.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 18 2004, 02:28 PM
> *also add some baby food veggies (not the meat stuff cuz they add onions to that). maybe the baby food w/o chicken and he'll eat it?*


 I got a couple of jars of baby food at the store this afternoon. I got veggies and chicken, turkey and rice, and something else. They do not list onions in there. Supposedly they have to list all ingredients. That is what my hubby said anyway...he is a drugstore manager.

I am going to try just a little on his dry food tonight and see if it works.
Someone else had suggested ground chicken and nuking it. I found some ground turkey and thought about trying that.

Trying the babyfood first.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Okay, so I boiled some carrots and then liquified them in the blender and spooned some on some of his dog food and mixed it up and let it set for awhile to soak up the juice...he loved it. I guess I will have to do this awhile until (if) he will go back to eating his food regularly. Funny thing is, is if we are at someone else's house he will eat their dry dog food up like crazy!


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Lol, that could be, I also wonder if it's not the same thing as with kids, that other people's food just tastes better .


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Lexi does the same thing with eating other dogs' food. My parents dog gets "revenge" by going an eating Lexi's food. Not that Lexi cares. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom

:lol:


----------



## doctorcathy

im glad you found baby food that didnt have onions. i always assumed gerber did because there was another brand that had it. i also bought those banana cookies and gruffi liked it. my mom usually makes these banana fritters. its banana and flour mashed together. and then she cooks it in Pam. gruffi and ellie LOVE it. its something my mom would make us since we were little. i was really into sweets, so i'd have it with syrup. now....thats a little too sweet. lol. the banana itself seems really greasy and sweet even though its only flour and bananas and Pam. 

i'll put sprites plate of food in front of her, and gruffi will eat his food, walk by sprite--and sprite will bite his face and she'll gobble up her food. she's bad. and its not as though gruffi was going to eat her food. he was just walking by!!


----------

